

Google: Android Users Have Now Installed Over 48B Apps - salimmadjd
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/15/google-android-users-have-now-installed-over-48b-apps-up-from-25b-last-september/

======
zachlatta
Google should really do something akin to Apple's giveaways. It'd give some
major publicity and make their user feel special.

